# exe Datei aus Intranet starten ohne Sicherheitsabfrage



## eugster (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte in unserem Intranet einen Link auf ein Programm setzten, dass jeder Mitarbeiter installiert hat. Sinn der Sache soll sein, dass ich im Intranet ein neues Programm ankündigen kann und einen Link einfügen kann. Der Benutzer kann dann direkt aus dem Intranet diese Applikation starten.

Grundsätzlich geht das ja auch mit 
	
	
	



```
<A href="file:///C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office/POWERPNT.EXE">
```
 . Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass mit einem solchen Link (mindestens aus dem IE) jeweils die Download-Meldung erscheint. In dieser wird ja geschrieben, dass die Datei ggf. unsicher ist und alles kaputt machen könnte.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich diese Meldung umgehen könnte? Bei Selfhtml hab ich was über die Mime-Typen gelesen - leider tut das bei mir auch nichts bringen.

Habs so probiert:

```
<A href="file:///C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office/POWERPNT.EXE" type="application/octet-stream">
```

Damit erscheint genau die gleiche Meldung.

Ich danke schon mal für die Hilfe und wünsch einen schönen Freitag!

Gruss, Marc


----------



## exxe (11. Februar 2005)

Such mal im JavaScript Forum, da hab ich schon mal irgendwo die passende Lösung für dein Problem gesehen. Musst aber glaub ich die ActiveX-Elemente auf deinem Rechner zulassen.
Falls ich den Link selber noch irgendwo finde, werd ich ihn hier noch reinposten.

//Edit:

Habs gefunden. Mach einfach am Anfang

```
<script language="VBScript">
sub run_exe(path)
  dim shell
  set shell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
  shell.run path
end sub
</script>
```

und bei deinem Link


```
<a onClick="run_exe('c:\winnt\notepad.exe')">go</a>
```


----------



## Jukkales (11. Februar 2005)

geht das auch normal?
Wenn mann jetzt z.b. ein HTML Autostartmenü macht?


----------

